# Best line to use?



## beachbum (Jan 16, 2009)

I will be coming to PCB in a couple of weeks to due some surf fishing for pompano and reds etc and wanted to know what was the best fishing line to spool a penn 7500SS and 6500SS for surf fishing. I know there will be several different opionions but thats ok. Let me know.

Thanks

beachbum


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd load the 650with some 15 - 20 lb mono anddownsize your hooks/bait and go after pompano. I'd take that 750 and load it with 20-30 lb braid and go after big reds withfinger mullett/cut bait. With both rigs working, you should catch something. Good luck!


----------



## beachbum (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I sure hope to catch some pompano and a nice big red would be a bonus. I hope to be able to post some pics when and if I can catch a few. I think I will also try a day at the Dan Russell pier.

Thanks

Beachbum


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

can't go wrong with Berkley big game


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use 12lb and 20lb Ande Back Country for my small and large spinning reels. Ande Back Country is strong line and you can cast a long ways.

I use 65lb Power Pro(moss green) for the big ones on my Penn 4/0 and largest spinning reel. I love the Power Pro braid, its my favorite line because of the quality.


----------



## RMc (Jan 5, 2011)

*Mixed line size for casting distance.*

I like to use 20 lb. line and 10 ft. of 60 lb. line from leader down into the spinning reel for a few winds. This allows maximum cast distance with out worry of snapping the line when casting with a 9 foot rod. With a 4 ft leader and 4 ounces of weight, a good cast can really get out there.


----------

